# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  In Terms Of Hajj & Umrah, Group Vs. Individual Travel

## sitarragul

Hajj and Umrah are the two most spiritual events and pilgrimages that every Muslim wants to participate in at least once in their lives. Although Umrah is not a compulsory pilgrimage like Hajj, it is extremely valuable and rewarding to Muslims performing it. These pilgrimages are undertaken with great enthusiasm and a true intention to beg forgiveness and mercy from Allah (The Almighty).
If you are willing to participate in this spiritual event, you have two alternatives for traveling to Makkah in order to perform these pilgrimages in groups or individually. To perform the sacred ritual, numerous pilgrims travel in groups or with their family members and children. There are multiple benefits and drawbacks of traveling in a group or alone in order to perform these pilgrimages.

Let's talk about them so you can choose the proper Hajj and Umrah packages based on your preferences.
Traveling In A Group For Hajj & Umrah Performance:

While planning to travel in a group, you must select the travel based on the type of package. It is much more beneficial to perform Hajj or Umrah as a group rather than as an individual. This is due to the fact that while traveling in a group, you must choose between two options: one is the random group and the second is the proximity group. 


The random group isn't from one's region, city, or nation, and they are completely anonymous to you, just like everyone else in Haram Shareef. The other kind of group is a proximity gathering, which includes members of your family, neighbors, colleagues, relatives, or even someone you know.
People create these groups, which are then contacted by the same travel agency in order to travel to the religious site. However, in the random group formation, you are assigned to a group of random or unknown people, and the only information you have regarding them is their languages, traditions, and standards, so you can get to know them and interact with them.

The proximity groups are generally preferable to random groups since individuals in close proximity already know and care for one another. You already have a strong mutual understanding and may trust the other person with your possessions. In a random group, on the other hand, you can't rapidly get to know your group members. 

Group packages for Hajj and Umrah are also less expensive because several individuals on the board share meals, lodging, and transportation as well. It is an inexpensive approach, and traveling in a group reduces the cost of your pilgrimage.

*Traveling As An Individual For Hajj & Umrah:
*
When it comes to private Umrah travel, they can be considered beneficial in their own right. You can have privacy without bothering or worrying about the comfort of others, just like in group travel. More people on board equals more concerns, as the saying goes. Therefore, it is beneficial in that you are able to travel from point A to point B without having to wait for others.
Individual travel packages are more expensive than group travel packages since you are provided separate lodgings, transportation, as well as food. Individual travel packages, on the other hand, provide you the freedom to plan your journey according to your own comfort and ease.

*In Essence: 
*
Some People prefer to travel alone for Umrah or Hajj Pilgrimage because they dont want anybody to disturb them while performing rituals. Some people prefer group traveling in order to make their journey memorable, hassle-free, and budget-friendly. 
Let suppose you're going to travel with a group of random people, or you're going with your family, or you're going alone. In that scenario, you should evaluate your options carefully and choose the Hajj or Umrah package that best meets your needs. To get started on the right track, you must first figure out what you're looking for.

Luckily, the professional team at Muslims Holy Travel can assist you in selecting the right package for you. As hajj is the annual and major pilgrimage to Makkah, so that you will be able to book a hajj package next year just before the Hajj season. If you have a limited budget to perform Umrah this year, then you can choose the group Umrah package specially designed to assist you in terms of budget.

But, if you want to perform Umrah individually with proper focus and intentions, then we are providing top-notch Hajj and Umrah services including 10 Nights Umrah Packages 2021-2022.  We can assist you in examg so many packages available and selecting the ones that offer the finest facilities and services based on the number of persons going with you.  Hence, get ready for a worry-free, comfortable Hajj and Umrah pilgrimage and also get a comfortable, memorable, & rewarded experience.

----------

